# Gibt es eine bezahlbare DSLR?



## maaary (27. Dezember 2004)

Hi

Ich fotografiere unheimlich gerne ,aber leider sind alle digitalen Spiegelreflexkameras um die 1000 Euro  ,ebay mal ausgenommen.
Gibt es wirlich keine die maximal 500EUR teuer ist? Oder irgendeine Alternative? 

Gruß 
Marie


----------



## Philip Kurz (31. Dezember 2004)

Alternativen gibt es unendlich viele, aber wenn du "neu im Geschäft" bist und eine günstige DSLR haben willst, geht wohl kein Weg an der Canon 300D vorbei. Soweit ich weiß, lief auch bis Ende 2004 eine "100€ Cashback plus 256 CF-Card"-Aktion, wenn du eine neue 300D gekauft hast ... das ist schon ein gutes Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis.

Achja, Alternativen ... vielleicht die Sony Cyber-Shot DSC-V3 oder eine Fujifilm FinePix S20 Pro ... mit so einem Budget ist es leider schwierig eine richtig gute Kamera zu finden


----------



## maaary (2. Januar 2005)

An die 300d hab ich auch schon gedacht...naja mal sehen,bin noch am überlegen.
Aber danke für die Antwort


----------



## _chefrocka (2. Januar 2005)

Ich überlege auch noch ...
Meine Auswahl beschränkt sich aber eher auf die Canon-Modelle, und da insbesonders auf die EOS300D, oder die Canon 10D (ca 1100€) sowie ihr Nachfolgermodell 20D (ca 1400€).
Warum Canon? Da ich noch eine alte Canon A1 besitze mit zig Objektiven und ich gehört habe, dass man nur einen Adapter braucht, um die alten FD Objektive auf dem EOS-System benutzen zu können. Ich hoffe mal, das stimmt ...  

Weiß da jemand mehr?


----------



## Philip Kurz (2. Januar 2005)

Das hängt in einigen Fällen vom Objektiv ab. Von SIGMA funktionieren z.B. auch einige "alte" Objektive auf den neuen DSLRs (soweit ich weiß, gibt es auch eine Liste auf der Homepage von SIGMA).
Dann habe ich noch einige interessante Links für dich (euch ):

http://www.traumflieger.de/desktop/objektive/objektive_300d.php - Eine Liste von Objektiven, die 300D-kompatibel sind

http://forum.penum.de/showthread.php?id=6412 - Was für die 10D gilt, gilt auch für die 300D 

http://www.digitalkamera.de/Tools/print-content.asp?CID=1982 - Der ausführlichste (deutsche) Bericht zur 300D, den ich kenne

http://www.ciao.de/Canon_EOS_300d__Test_2758208 - Ein kleiner Erlebnisbericht


----------



## _chefrocka (2. Januar 2005)

@radde`

Danke!
Werd mich da mal durcharbeiten.
Bis ich aber die ca 1000€ + mehr zusammengespart habe, wird noch ein bisschen Wasser den Rhein runterfließen ...


----------



## Georg Melher (3. Januar 2005)

Hi,

die Nikon D70 wäre in diesem Preissegment auch eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Leola13 (3. Januar 2005)

Hai,

endlich mal einer der die D70 nennt. Test 

und ab ca. 800 Euro (Body) zu haben. Bei Ebay habe ich auch schon welche (gebraucht) mit Objektiv für ca. 500 Euro gesehen.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Januar 2005)

Nunja, mit Cashback-Gutschein liegt schon ein kleiner Preisunterschied von rund 300€ zwischen 300D und D70 (im Set) ... 
Die D70 mag zwar besser verarbeitet sein und auch sonst im Detail überzeugender sein, aber das unglaubliche Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis macht die 300D wohl zur besten Einsteiger-DSLR. 

/edit

Solche Anschaffungen bei eBay zu machen ist wohl Geschmackssache, aber ich mag lieber "Originale"


----------



## Leola13 (3. Januar 2005)

Hai,

mit dem Original hast du sicherlich recht.  Das ist auch meine Meinung.   

Das mit den 300 € hatte ich so gar nicht gelesen.  :-(  Ich war von 1000 € und 100 € Ersparnis ausgegangen.

Ciao Stefan

edit
Als alter Nikon Nutzer kann ich es mir einfach nicht verkneifen : Es war halt schon immer etwas teuerer einen guten Geschmack zu haben.


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. Januar 2005)

Leola13 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Es war halt schon immer etwas teuerer einen guten Geschmack zu haben.





Pah, dann kaufe ich mir halt 'ne 10D ... couldn't resist


----------

